
The coronavirus did not escape from a lab. Here's how we know - havella
https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-not-human-made-in-lab.html
======
better0uts1d3
But if life was a movie, then it must've escaped! Would make life as black and
white as movies are, and not gray and nuanced and complicated and unsolvable
as life actually is

